# #CSWCseries #USMilitary #PoliticalThriller #FamilyDrama



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Update: September 11, 2019

The books will no longer be a part of Kindle Unlimited. I am going to put the books open to multiple vendors within the next few weeks.

Each of these messages shows how things have progressed over time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks Ann in Arlington for the Welcome!

CIA Special Operations team known by their Call Sign: Wrecking Crew is based on ideas that David McKoy had for several years. The first book in the series, Storm Warning, shows how the team went on a mission, was disavowed, fought their way back home only to discover things were not what they should be.

The second book, Wings of Eagles, shows how the team sets out to protect their home town, unfortunately their nemesis has other plans.

The novella, Genesis..., shares some background on the main characters.

All three of these bodies of work are available on Kindle Unlimited for free. You can see them together here: http://www.amazon.com/Lynn-Hallbrooks/e/B0050ZOGAA/

I hope you will take a moment to visit and if you like what you see, you'll either download it now or put it on your Amazon Wish List for later.

Have a great one!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

I wanted to thank all who have taken the opportunity to download our books through Kindle Unlimited. It is much appreciated.

I also wanted to share David McKoy's Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/David-McKoy/e/B0051LMR54/

David is the one who had the idea for the series and together we made it happen.

As always, if you are not a member of Kindle Unlimited then you can put these books on your wish list. Who knows sometime soon you may see it on sale and pick it up 'for a song'.

Have a great one!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Just wanted to say thank you to those working their way through our series via Kindle Unlimited.

For those who know someone who is not on Kindle Unlimited, please them know there will be a sale starting tomorrow (12 March 2016) for book 1, Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Storm Warning - http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G/ - via Amazon Kindle Countdown.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Many thanks to those who downloaded books in the past week be it via the sale or through Kindle Unlimited.

If you haven't had the opportunity to check out our books, here is the link to my Author page on Amazon:
 [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Lynn-Hallbrooks/e/B0050ZOGAA/[/url]

Have a great one!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Just a reminder that all the books in this series are available via Kindle Unlimited. As I understand it that means it is also on the Kindle Owners' Lending Library.

*Call Sign Wrecking Crew Storm Warning:*

Journey of a CIA Special Operations team going from active status to disavowed - left to fight their way home only to face an even greater threat. Will these former US Special Forces members be able to thwart their nemesis?

http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Wings of Eagles:*

Team Wrecking Crew brought a plan to the attention of their city's Office of Emergency Management. The result was Chaos and Mayhem prevailed.

http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS/

*Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life*

Family Drama which turns this sequel into a prequel and back again.

http://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98/

Thanks for taking a moment to look at our books.

Have a great one!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

The wonderful thing about Kindle Unlimited is that once you are part of the club you can get books for free. Well like freedom it isn't free but you don't have to pay full price for each book. Here's a little bit about the books in our series.

In _Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Storm Warning_ is where the reader first learns about the skill sets of each member of the CIA Special Operations team. See how they use them to fight to get back home after being disavowed.

Things start to get back to normal (whatever that is) in _Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Wings of Eagles_. So after honoring a deal they made, the team takes off on a much needed vacation. Unfortunately their nemesis found a way to ruin everything.

Even though they may only be brothers and sisters-in-arms they still fight like siblings. Find out how this group got together in _Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life_.

If any or all of this books interest you then feel free to click on the books below or if that is working you can try David's Amazon Author page: http://www.amazon.com/David-McKoy/e/B0051LMR54/

Thanks for taking a moment to read this. We hope you have a great one!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

The team known by their call sign, Wrecking Crew, are all former U.S. Special Forces members. At the close of the Prologue of Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Storm Warning the reader finds out who belongs to what service. 
http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

The multi-service team works together to fight their nemesis in Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Wings of Eagles. 
http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

In Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life, the reader gets a glimpse at how this group of people came together and why. http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

All three books are available for free on Kindle Unlimited.

Of course, the Amazon Wish List is always a great place to put books until you get an Amazon Gift Card or someone fulfills your wish.

Have a great one!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

I think that eReaders like Kindle are so wonderful. Print books are great too don't get me wrong. However, when you are away from home it is easier and lighter to carry a device such as a tablet. For example, our first book when printed out is pretty hefty but on an eReader not so bad.

Today I thought I'd give everyone a chance to see the various places that each book can be seen in Amazon territory:

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Storm Warning*​* Kindle Version:* http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G
* Amazon Paperback:* http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning/dp/0982792352/ 
* CreateSpace eStore:* [URL=https://www.createspace]https://www.createspace.com/3635438[/url]

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Wings of Eagles*​*Kindle Version:* http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS
*Amazon Paperback:* http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles/dp/1492303607/
*CreateSpace eStore:* https://www.createspace.com/4424764

*Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life*​*Kindle Version:* http://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98/
*Amazon Paperback:* http://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice/dp/1499149549/
*CreateSpace eStore:* https://www.createspace.com/4761379

Of course, if you have access to Kindle Unlimited, all three books are available to you for free!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

The best thing about Special Forces - Brains and Brawn! These guys and gals are no stranger to hard work and fighting for the lives of others. Find out more in _*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Storm Warning*_:
http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

Working in the U.S. is different than working in the Middle East but these lads and ladies make do with what they have. See what they come up with in _*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Wings of Eagles*_:
http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

Sometimes the team gets a break from the action - yet somehow they always wind up talking about their escapades. See some of their early adventures in _*Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life*_:
http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

All three books are available for free on Kindle Unlimited.

If you aren't a KU member then keep an eye out for sales on this thread.

Have a great one!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

For the next few hours through 14 May 2016
Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Storm Warning will be 99 cents US or the global equivalent. You can find it here: http://reneepawlish.com/promo/

Our entire series is still available through Kindle Unlimited for Free.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks once again to all who have taken the time to purchase, download, and/or read any of the books in the Call Sign: Wrecking Crew series in the last month and half.

For those that may have missed it, Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) was on sale for 99 cents during the month of May. https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning/dp/0982792352/

Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) was free in June. 
https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

Now again, Renee Pawlish's Mystery/Thriller group, which I dubbed #TeamMysteryThriller, is preparing for July, August, and September. So be on the look out for what happens next.

Anyone interested in seeing where our books can be found around the world, take heart the links are on the website and I just updated each book page with a brief synopsis. So have fun learning and exploring. http://cswcllc.weebly.com/


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

The best thing about Special Forces - Brains and Brawn! These guys and gals are no stranger to hard work and fighting for the lives of others. Find out more in Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Storm Warning:
http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

Working in the U.S. is different than working in the Middle East but these lads and ladies make do with what they have. See what they come up with in Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Wings of Eagles:
http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

Sometimes the team gets a break from the action - yet somehow they always wind up talking about their escapades. See some of their early adventures in Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life:
https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

All three books are available for free on Kindle Unlimited.

If you aren't a KU member then keep an eye out for sales on this thread.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

*Call Sign Wrecking Crew Storm Warning:*

Journey of a CIA Special Operations team going from active status to disavowed - left to fight their way home only to face an even greater threat. Will these former US Special Forces members be able to thwart their nemesis?

http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Wings of Eagles:*

Team Wrecking Crew brought a plan to the attention of their city's Office of Emergency Management. The result was that Chaos and Mayhem prevailed.

http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS/

*Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life*

After tempers flare, will anyone be able to get the team back on track?

http://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98/

Thanks for taking a moment to look at our books.

I'm not sure when the next sale may be but if you have Kindle Unlimited, you can download it for free.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

All of the books are available on Kindle Unlimited for those who participate.

Here's a quick synopsis and a link directly to the Amazon US locations for each in the order they were written.

*Call Sign Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning):*

See the journey of a CIA Special Operations team who go from active status to disavowed. They were left to fight their way home only to face an even greater threat. Will these former US Special Forces members be able to thwart their nemesis?

http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles):*

Still adjusting to their new life, Team Wrecking Crew brought a plan to the attention of their city's Office of Emergency Management. The result was that Chaos and Mayhem prevailed.

http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS/

*Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life*

The team has suffered loss alongside their gains. Is this why their tempers flared? Can anyone get them back on track?

http://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98/

Thanks for taking a moment to look at our books. If you prefer to see where the books can be found globally, please visit our website:

http://cswcllc.weebly.com/


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Since January 2016, all of our books are available on Kindle Unlimited for those who participate.

Here are quick synopses and links that go directly to the Amazon US locations for each book (shown in the order they were written).

*Call Sign Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning):*

Follow the journey of a CIA Special Operations team as they go from active status to disavowed. Be there as they are left to fight their way home only to face an even greater threat. Will you have what it takes to read all these former US Special Forces members go through as they fight for what is right?

http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles):*

Will the team's faith get them through what happens next?

http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS/

*Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life*

Times have been tough but still that's no reason to fight with your brothers and sisters-in-arms. Will remembering the past help calm the tension?

http://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98/

Thanks for taking a moment to look at our books. If you prefer to see where the books can be found globally, please visit our website:

http://cswcllc.weebly.com/


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

For those who access Kindle Unlimited and haven't read our books here's a chance to learn about them.

*Call Sign Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning):*

Follow the journey of a CIA Special Operations team that consists of former US Special Forces members from the various armed services. They are chosen for a special overseas mission and before returning home they have been disavowed. Be there as they fight their way home only to face an even greater threat. Will their skills be enough to take on the US government?

http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles):*

Members of Team Wrecking Crew present a plausible potential terrorist attack to the Office of Emergency Management. Will the city live to regret the decisions made at that meeting?

http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS/

*Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life*

Learn how Team Wrecking Crew became brothers and sisters-in-arms. Will they remain that way or will something tear them apart?

http://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98/

Thanks for taking a moment to look at our books. If you prefer to see where the books can be found globally, please visit our website:

http://cswcllc.weebly.com/


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

All Call Sign: Wrecking Crew series is available for purchase at the reduced price of 99 cent USD or global equivalent.

Here's a blog post that provides links to the global links:

http://cswcllc.weebly.com/blog/rare-event-99centsale-continuing-for-a-limited-time


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Because of Small Business Saturday and Cyber-Monday we have extended our sale.

All Call Sign: Wrecking Crew series is available for purchase at the reduced price of 99 cent USD or global equivalent.

*Call Sign Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning):*

Follow the journey of a CIA Special Operations team that consists of former US Special Forces members from the various armed services. They are chosen for a special overseas mission and before returning home they have been disavowed. Be there as they fight their way home only to face an even greater threat. Will their skills be enough to take on the US government?

http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles):*

Members of Team Wrecking Crew present a plausible potential terrorist attack to the Office of Emergency Management. Will the city live to regret the decisions made at that meeting?

http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS/

*Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life*

Learn how Team Wrecking Crew became brothers and sisters-in-arms. Will they remain that way or will something tear them apart?

http://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98/

Our books are also available in print edition in the event you'd like to give a gift to a loved one this holiday season. Just click on the Paperback link and if you'd like an eBook version for yourself we are part of Kindle MatchBook Program.

Happy Thanksgiving and we wish you and yours all the best in the coming week.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Each book below has a newer price than before the sale. Of course, they are still available to Kindle Unlimited members for _free_ as part of the subscription price.

*Call Sign Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) ($5 USD):*

Follow the journey of a CIA Special Operations team that consists of former US Special Forces members from the various armed services. They are chosen for a special overseas mission and before returning home they have been disavowed. Be there as they fight their way home only to face an even greater threat. Will their skills be enough to take on the US government?

http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) ($4.50 USD):*

Members of Team Wrecking Crew present a plausible potential terrorist attack to the Office of Emergency Management. Will the city live to regret the decisions made at that meeting?

http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS/

*Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life ($3.50 USD):*

Learn how Team Wrecking Crew became brothers and sisters-in-arms. Will they remain that way or will something tear them apart?

http://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98/

Our books are also available in print edition in the event you'd like to give a gift to a loved one this holiday season. Just click on the Paperback link and if you'd like an eBook version for yourself we are part of Kindle MatchBook Program.

May you and yours have a Happy Holiday and a Joyous New Year!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

In honor of its 6 year anniversary (as of this week) with Amazon, Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Storm Warning is on sale until 17 Jan 2017.

*Call Sign Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) ($0.99 USD):*

Follow the journey of a CIA Special Operations team that consists of former US Special Forces members from the various armed services. They are chosen for a special overseas mission and before returning home they have been disavowed. Be there as they fight their way home only to face an even greater threat. Will their skills be enough to take on the US government?

http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) ($4.50 USD):*

Members of Team Wrecking Crew present a plausible potential terrorist attack to the Office of Emergency Management. Will the city live to regret the decisions made at that meeting?

http://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS/

*Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life ($3.50 USD):*

Learn how Team Wrecking Crew became brothers and sisters-in-arms. Will they remain that way or will something tear them apart?

http://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98/


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Many thanks to all who participated in this month's sale. We hope you enjoy reading our book.

To those who are members of Kindle Unlimited, these books are always free.

For everyone else, the current price to purchase is listed next to the titles.

*Call Sign Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) ($5.00 USD):*

Follow the journey of a CIA Special Operations team that consists of former US Special Forces members from the various armed services. They are chosen for a special overseas mission and before returning home they have been disavowed. Be there as they fight their way home only to face an even greater threat. Will their skills be enough to take on the US government?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G/

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) ($4.50 USD):*

Members of Team Wrecking Crew present a plausible potential terrorist attack to the Office of Emergency Management. Will the city live to regret the decisions made at that meeting?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS/

*Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life ($3.50 USD):*

Learn how Team Wrecking Crew became brothers and sisters-in-arms. Will they remain that way or will something tear them apart?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Many thanks to those who have been reading our series via Kindle Unlimited.

In honor of Valentine's Day, I thought I'd share a little bit of what the hearts wanted to tell you.

*Call Sign Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) ($5.00 USD):*

Two members of Team Wrecking Crew have a secret that surfaces after a firefight. War is not the only kind of Hell there is on Earth.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) ($4.50 USD):*

Two honeymoons are interrupted by a terrorist event. Will life for these couples ever be the same?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life ($3.50 USD):*

A marriage died, choices were made, and finally the truth is revealed.

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Heartfelt gratitude to those who have been reading books from our series via Kindle Unlimited.

March has many things going on, not the least of which is Spring Break. Our books could entertain you while you are taking a break from school or work. That is if you enjoy books that are Political Thrillers mixed with Military/War which have a dose of romance and a dash of family drama.

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) ($5.00 USD):*

Five men and one woman comprise a group known by their CIA Special Operations Call Sign: Wrecking Crew. They are sent on a mission overseas which goes wrong. Was it something they did or is someone out to stop them?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Regular priced $4.50 USD currently $0.99 USD for a limited time):*

Mac, a former Navy SEAL, suspects the team's nemesis is not through tormenting them. He and J.T., a former NEST member, come up with a plan to test their hometown's security. Presenting the idea to those in authority may not have been the way to go.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life ($3.50 USD)*

The time came when two-brothers-in-arms needed to remember their roots.

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Note: Each book builds upon the previous one.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

According to Twitter, it is National Library Week - When I read that, it reminded me that our first book is in a few small town libraries. If any of you prefer paperback aka softcover they were created via CreateSpace and are available via Amazon. Just look to the right side of the Kindle price when you pull up the links below.

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Regular price $5.00 USD):*

Five men and one woman comprise a group known by their CIA Special Operations Call Sign: Wrecking Crew. They are sent on a mission overseas which goes wrong. Was it something they did or is someone out to stop them?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Regular price $4.50 USD):*

Mac, a former Navy SEAL, suspects the team's nemesis is not through tormenting them. He and J.T., a former NEST member, come up with a plan to test their hometown's security. Presenting the idea to those in authority may not have been the way to go.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Regular price $3.50 USD)*

The time came when two-brothers-in-arms needed to remember their roots.

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Note: Each book builds upon the previous one.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

May has Mother's Day and Military-minded days. We have some books that would be great for military-minded mothers, which I happened to be so maybe I'm a little bit bias. Would you please take a moment to stop by and see if any of these books would work for your Mom or really any other person in your life that enjoys reading about the military and isn't afraid of political intrigue. The stories may be fictional but some of the things have really come true.

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Regular price $5.00 USD):*

Five men and one woman comprise a group known by their CIA Special Operations Call Sign: Wrecking Crew. They are sent on a mission overseas which goes wrong. Was it something they did or is someone out to stop them?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Regular price $4.50 USD):*

Mac, a former Navy SEAL, suspects the team's nemesis is not through tormenting them. He and J.T., a former NEST member, come up with a plan to test their hometown's security. Presenting the idea to those in authority may not have been the way to go.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Regular price $3.50 USD)*

The time came when two-brothers-in-arms needed to remember their roots.

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Note: Each book builds upon the previous one.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

June is almost upon us. Many people go away for Summer vacations in the northern hemisphere while the ones in the southern hemisphere are bundling up for Winter. Whichever side of the equator you reside I hope you will take a moment to look over our books. Granted they are geared toward United States' Americans but there are some of the underlying emotions like dedication to duty, country, and family (whatever form that may take) which are almost universal.

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Regular price $5.00 USD):*

A CIA Special Operations team that comprised of 6 former Military Special Forces types known by their call sign: Wrecking Crew are used to being on missions overseas. What they weren't prepared for was how quickly this particular mission went wrong or why.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Regular price $4.50 USD):*

Even though you are warned, the aftermaths of the decisions you make can be too little too late. Will team Wrecking Crew find a way to make things right or will Evil win this round?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Regular price $3.50 USD)*

Time marches on and memories fade. Is that the reason two brothers-in-arms are at each other's throats? Did they forget what all they've been through together? Will remembering help or hinder the situation?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Note: Each book builds upon the previous one.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

June is here and the official date of summer is coming up for those in the northern hemisphere. The temperatures at my place are soaring and I suspect in the southern hemisphere they are plunging. Either way, time to stay inside and get comfortable with a book. I hope you will take a moment to see if our books will be among the ones you choose to read. Don't forget if you are a member of Kindle Unlimited then there is no extra cost to you.

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Regular price $5.00 USD):*

A CIA Special Operations team that comprised of 6 former Military Special Forces types known by their call sign: Wrecking Crew are used to being on missions overseas. What they weren't prepared for was how quickly this particular mission went wrong or why.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Regular price $4.50 USD):*

Even though you are warned, the aftermaths of the decisions you make can be too little too late. Will team Wrecking Crew find a way to make things right or will Evil win this round?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Regular price $3.50 USD)*

Time marches on and memories fade. Is that the reason two brothers-in-arms are at each other's throats? Did they forget what all they've been through together? Will remembering help or hinder the situation?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Note: Each book builds upon the previous one.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

If you have been waiting for the next sale to come along, here it is.

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Regular price $5.00 USD):*

A CIA Special Operations team that comprised of 6 former Military Special Forces types known by their call sign: Wrecking Crew are used to being on missions overseas. What they weren't prepared for was how quickly this particular mission went wrong or why.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) 99 cents or equivalent in all Amazon marketplaces (Regular price $4.50 USD):*

Even though you are warned, the aftermaths of the decisions you make can be too little too late. Will team Wrecking Crew find a way to make things right or will Evil win this round?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Regular price $3.50 USD)*

Time marches on and memories fade. Is that the reason two brothers-in-arms are at each other's throats? Did they forget what all they've been through together? Will remembering help or hinder the situation?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Note: Each book builds upon the previous one.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Many thanks to those who participated in the sale the last couple weeks. If you missed out and really want a copy at a reduced price and don't have Kindle Unlimited, then bookmark this thread. When the next sale comes up, you'll notice the header will change. Then come and check it out.

For those that have Kindle Unlimited, the price is always free.

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Regular price $5.00 USD):*

A CIA Special Operations team that comprised of 6 former Military Special Forces types known by their call sign: Wrecking Crew are used to being on missions overseas. What they weren't prepared for was how quickly this particular mission went wrong or why.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Regular price $4.50 USD):*

Even though you are warned, the aftermaths of the decisions you make can be too little too late. Will team Wrecking Crew find a way to make things right or will Evil win this round?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Regular price $3.50 USD)*

Time marches on and memories fade. Is that the reason two brothers-in-arms are at each other's throats? Did they forget what all they've been through together? Will remembering help or hinder the situation?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Note: Each book builds upon the previous one.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

I stopped by to let you know that all three books in this series have been discounted to 99 cents USD or equivalent in all other Amazon marketplaces.

For those that have Kindle Unlimited, the price is always free.

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) <Until 22 September 2017 99 cents USD> (Regular price $5.00 USD):*

A CIA Special Operations team that is comprised of six former Military Special Forces types known by their call sign: Wrecking Crew figure out that fighting foreign enemies is easier than the domestic ones.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) <Until 22 September 2017 99 cents USD> (Regular price $4.50 USD):*

This highly trained team of special operators are now in the civilian workforce and attempting to help their hometown stay safe. Their reception is anything but warm.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life <Until 22 September 2017 99 cents USD> (Regular price $3.50 USD)*

Time marches on and memories fade. Is that the reason two brothers-in-arms are at each other's throats? Did they forget what all they've been through together? Will remembering help or hinder the situation?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Note: Each book builds upon the previous one.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

We appreciate those who took the time to participate in our most recent sale. Take note that a couple of the regular prices have changed.

Don't forget that for those of you who have access to Kindle Unlimited, the price is always free.

*Book One: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Regular price $5.00 USD):*

A CIA Special Operations team that comprised of 6 former Military Special Forces types known by their call sign: Wrecking Crew soon discovers that fighting foreign enemies is a whole lot easier than the domestic ones.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Book Two: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Regular price $4.00 USD):*

Even though you are warned, aftermaths of the decisions you make can have devastating consequences.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Book three (novella) Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Regular price $3.00 USD)*

Time marches on and memories fade. Is that the reason two brothers-in-arms are at each other's throats? Did they forget what all they've been through together? Will remembering help or hinder the situation?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Note: Each book builds upon the previous one.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Did you know that each of these eBooks is also available in print? The same link can get you a print or ebook and if you look closely you can get an ebook at a discount for purchasing the print book. That way you have one to give to someone as a present and the other to keep for yourself. Win-win.

If you don't want to give any away as a present and you have access to Kindle Unlimited, the price is always free to you.

*Book One: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Regular price $5.00 USD):*

A CIA Special Operations team that comprised of 6 former Military Special Forces types known by their call sign: Wrecking Crew soon discovers that fighting foreign enemies is a whole lot easier than the domestic ones.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Book Two: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Regular price $4.00 USD):*

Sometimes a warning isn't enough. Facing the facts head-on is the only thing that gets the attention but then it is too late to do anything...or is it?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Book three (novella) Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Regular price $3.00 USD)*

Time marches on and memories fade. Is that the reason two brothers-in-arms are at each other's throats? Did they forget what all they've been through together? Will remembering help or hinder the situation?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Note: Each book builds upon the previous one.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

No matter how you like to read, we have you covered: fast - slow - in bed - or on the go.

All books are available on Amazon via print - ebook - Kindle Unlimited

*Book One: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Regular price $5.00 USD):*

A CIA Special Operations team that comprised of 6 former Military Special Forces types known by their call sign: Wrecking Crew soon discovers that fighting foreign enemies is a whole lot easier than the domestic ones.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Book Two: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Regular price $4.00 USD):*

Sometimes a warning isn't enough. Facing the facts head-on is the only thing that gets the attention but then it is too late to do anything...or is it?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Book three (novella) Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Regular price $3.00 USD)*

Time marches on and memories fade. Is that the reason two brothers-in-arms are at each other's throats? Did they forget what all they've been through together? Will remembering help or hinder the situation?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Note: Each book builds upon the previous one.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

February is generally known as a month of love. You may not realize this but the Call Sign: Wrecking Crew series is filled with love. Yes, there is the love of God and country. Certainly, some weapon lovers might be interested in what David McKoy has shared. In addition to all of that, there is also the love of brothers- and sisters-in-arms as well as a touch of romantic love. So if you thought it was all about politics and shooting then why not give the series another look:

*Book One: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Regular price $5.00 USD):*

A CIA Special Operations team that is comprised of 6 former Military Special Forces types known by their call sign: Wrecking Crew has a few surprises in store for them. Life is tough when you are on the run from your own country.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Book Two: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Regular price $4.00 USD):*

Did the Wrecking Crew make it through the gauntlet only to see their hometown destroyed?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Book three (novella) Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Regular price $3.00 USD)*

How did these individuals become an elite team and why are tensions so high now?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

In case you missed it, each of these is available as a paperback, ebook, or through Kindle Unlimited. Each book builds upon the previous one, so we recommend reading them in order.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Update 20 March 2018:
Due to a recent cross-promotion, two books have been reduced in price.

If you love to read books that have a military, law enforcement, international intrigue, and political theme throughout, then why not check out this series.

*Book One: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Regular price $5.00 USD):*

A CIA Special Operations team that is comprised of 6 former Military Special Forces types known by their call sign: Wrecking Crew has a few surprises in store for them. Life is tough when you are on the run from your own country.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Book Two: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) ~ Currently 99 cents USD ~ (Regular price $4.00 USD):*

Did the Wrecking Crew make it through the gauntlet only to see their hometown destroyed?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Book three (novella) Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life ~ On Kindle Countdown until 23 March 2018 ~ (Regular price $3.00 USD)*

How did these individuals become an elite team and why are tensions so high now?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Each book builds upon the previous one, so we recommend reading them in order.

Happy reading!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Due to a recent cross-promotion, two books have been reduced in price.

If you love to read books that have a military, law enforcement, international intrigue, and political theme throughout, then why not check out this series.

*Book One: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Regular price $5.00 USD):*

A CIA Special Operations team that is comprised of 6 former Military Special Forces types known by their call sign: Wrecking Crew has a few surprises in store for them. Life is tough when you are on the run from your own country.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Book Two: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) ~ Currently 99 cents USD ~ (Regular price $4.00 USD):*

Did the Wrecking Crew make it through the gauntlet only to see their hometown destroyed?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Book three (novella) Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life ~ On Kindle Countdown until 23 March 2018 ~ (Regular price $3.00 USD)*

How did these individuals become an elite team and why are tensions so high now?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Each book builds upon the previous one, so we recommend reading them in order.

Happy reading!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

If you love to read books that have a military, law enforcement, international intrigue, and political theme throughout, then why not check out this series.

If you love these kinds of books and discounts and haven't already bookmarked this thread, you might consider doing so. The price on any of these books may change and I'll do my best to let you know when it does.

*Book One: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Regular price $5.00 USD):*

A CIA Special Operations team that is comprised of 6 former Military Special Forces types known by their call sign: Wrecking Crew has a few surprises in store for them. Life is tough when you are on the run from your own country.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Book Two: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Regular price $4.00 USD):*

Did the Wrecking Crew make it through the gauntlet only to see their hometown destroyed?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Book three (novella) Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Regular price $3.00 USD)*

How did these individuals become an elite team and why are tensions so high now?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Each book builds upon the previous one, so we recommend reading them in order.

Happy reading!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

We hope you will add these books to your library via eBook, Kindle Unlimited, or print whichever you prefer.

*Book One: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Kindle regular price $5.00 USD):*

A CIA Special Operations team that is comprised of 6 former Military Special Forces types known by their call sign: Wrecking Crew has a few surprises in store for them. Life is tough when you are on the run from your own country.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Book Two: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Kindle regular price $4.00 USD):*

Did the Wrecking Crew make it through the gauntlet only to see their hometown destroyed?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Book three (novella) Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Kindle regular price $3.00 USD)*

How did these individuals become an elite team and why are tensions so high now?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Each book builds upon the previous one, so we recommend reading them in order.

Happy reading!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Here's a quick reminder that you can get all of these books on Kindle Unlimited. If you are on a limited budget and have patience, look for the announcement next week around this time. Meantime, here's a quick rundown on what's inside them.

*Book One: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Kindle regular price $5.00 USD):*

A CIA Special Operations team that is comprised of 6 former Military Special Forces types known by their call sign: Wrecking Crew has a few surprises in store for them. Life is tough when you are on the run from your own country.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Book Two: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Kindle regular price $4.00 USD):*

Did the Wrecking Crew make it through the gauntlet only to see their hometown destroyed?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Book three (novella) Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Kindle regular price $3.00 USD)*

How did these individuals become an elite team and why are tensions so high now?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Each book builds upon the previous one, so we recommend reading them in order.

Happy reading!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

The sale is on. Book one on Kindle Countdown. Book two at 99 cents USD and equivalent (non-US may take a little bit to crossover). Book 3 will be free on 6 September 2018.


CSWCLynn said:


> Here's a quick reminder that you can get all of these books on Kindle Unlimited. If you are on a limited budget and have patience, look for the announcement next week around this time. Meantime, here's a quick rundown on what's inside them.
> 
> *Book One: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Kindle regular price $5.00 USD):*
> 
> ...


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

The series is back to its regular prices. Thank you to all who took the time to download a book or read it via Kindle Unlimited.

I have requested that the print books be retired, therefore, you will notice that option disappearing at some point in the future. The eBook version and Kindle Unlimited are still available.

Below is a brief synopsis of each book in the series.

*Book One: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Kindle regular price $5.00 USD):*

A CIA Special Operations team that is comprised of 6 former Military Special Forces types known by their call sign: Wrecking Crew has a few surprises in store for them. Life is tough when you are on the run from your own country.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Book Two: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Kindle regular price $4.00 USD):*

Did the Wrecking Crew make it through the gauntlet only to see their hometown destroyed?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Book three (novella) Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Kindle regular price $3.00 USD)*

How did these individuals become an elite team and why are tensions so high now?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Each book builds upon the previous one, so we recommend reading them in order.

Happy reading!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

The late David McKoy envisioned this Political Thriller meets Military War based on Richard Marcinko and Glenn Beck works. He hand wrote out his ideas, visions, and thoughts. Lynn Hallbrooks brought it to the digital world. Now anyone with access to Kindle books can read it. #Kindle #KindleUnlimited

Below is a brief synopsis of each book in the series.

*Book One: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Kindle regular price $5.00 USD):*

A CIA Special Operations team that is comprised of 6 former Military Special Forces types known by their call sign: Wrecking Crew has a few surprises in store for them. Life is tough when you are on the run from your own country.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Book Two: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Kindle regular price $4.00 USD):*

Did the Wrecking Crew make it through the gauntlet only to see their hometown destroyed?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Book three (novella) Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Kindle regular price $3.00 USD)*

How did these individuals become an elite team and why are tensions so high now?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Each book builds upon the previous one, so we recommend reading them in order.

Happy reading!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

In honor of Veterans' Day, I have put Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Storm Warning on Kindle Countdown.

J.T., Mac, T.K., Deb, Larry, and Deano are all US military veterans who went on to become CIA special operators that go by the collective call sign: Wrecking Crew. They are used to fighting foreign enemies. The domestic ones - a government gone amuck - are a unique challenge.

The price is 99 cents USD in the United States. I'm unsure what Amazon does in the other marketplaces.

Amazon US link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004INHK2G

Global link: myBook.to/CSWCSW


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm not sure what Team Wrecking Crew would do if the world was at peace. I would like to think that would be happy and rest easy. See how they've served their country and defended against enemies foreign and domestic.

Below is a brief synopsis of each book in the series.

*Book One: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Kindle regular price $5.00 USD):*

A CIA Special Operations team that is comprised of 6 former Military Special Forces types known by their call sign: Wrecking Crew has a few surprises in store for them. Life is tough when you are on the run from your own country.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Book Two: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Kindle regular price $4.00 USD):*

Did the Wrecking Crew make it through the gauntlet only to see their hometown destroyed?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Book three (novella) Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Kindle regular price $3.00 USD)*

How did these individuals become an elite team and why are tensions so high now?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Each book builds upon the previous one, so we recommend reading them in order.

Happy reading!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

A new year has dawned. Team Wrecking Crew's story may not be for everyone but those that "get it" have enjoyed the ride. If you or someone you know enjoy military action set against political thriller with a twist of family drama, then check out this series. All the books are available through Kindle Unlimited. If you enjoy a great deal then follow me on Amazon and when the books go on sale, you should be alerted.

Here's my US Amazon author link:

https://www.amazon.com/Lynn-Hallbrooks/e/B0050ZOGAA

Below is a brief synopsis of each book in the series.

*Book One: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Kindle regular price $5.00 USD):*

A CIA Special Operations team that is comprised of 6 former Military Special Forces types known by their call sign: Wrecking Crew has a few surprises in store for them. Life is tough when you are on the run from your own country.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Book Two: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Kindle regular price $4.00 USD):*

Did the Wrecking Crew make it through the gauntlet only to see their hometown destroyed?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Book three (novella) Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Kindle regular price $3.00 USD)*

How did these individuals become an elite team and why are tensions so high now?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Each book builds upon the previous one, so we recommend reading them in order.

Happy reading!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes, there are a lot of political ideologies discussed in the media these days. People have their own opinions on how things should be run. David McKoy put his thoughts inside this series. It may not be pretty but it's honest.

Below is a brief synopsis of each book in the series.

*Book One: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Kindle regular price $5.00 USD):*

Why is team Wrecking Crew's country disavowing them? Follow their adventures both abroad and at home as they figure out what went wrong.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Book Two: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Kindle regular price $4.00 USD):*

Did the Wrecking Crew make it through the gauntlet only to see their hometown destroyed?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Book three (novella) Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Kindle regular price $3.00 USD)*

How did these individuals become an elite team and why are tensions so high now?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Each book builds upon the previous one, so reading them in order is recommended.

Happy reading!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

We are all part of something greater than ourselves. Some fight hard to make sure others have the freedom to choose what is best for them. Others want to make sure everyone does things the way they choose for everyone else. Which side are you on Team Wrecking Crew or Team Nemesis?

Below is a brief synopsis of each book in the series.

*Book One: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Kindle regular price $5.00 USD):*

Why is team Wrecking Crew's country disavowing them? Follow their adventures both abroad and at home as they figure out what went wrong.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Book Two: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Kindle regular price $4.00 USD):*

Did the Wrecking Crew make it through the gauntlet only to see their hometown destroyed?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Book three (novella) Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Kindle regular price $3.00 USD)*

How did these individuals become an elite team and why are tensions so high now?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Each book builds upon the previous one, so reading them in order is recommended.

Happy reading!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Storm Warning was part of the beginning of Call Sign Wrecking Crew, LLC. It is also one of three books on sale the week of 24 June 2019 through 30 June 2019.



Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004INHK2G

Booklinker: mybook.to/CSWCSW


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you if you were among those that purchased a book during the recent sale.

Even though the books are at their regular prices, anyone who has a Kindle Unlimited account can access these books "for free" anytime.

Below is a brief synopsis of each book in the series.

*Book One: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Kindle regular price $5.00 USD):*

Why is team Wrecking Crew's country disavowing them? Follow their adventures both abroad and at home as they figure out what went wrong.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Book Two: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Kindle regular price $4.00 USD):*

Did the Wrecking Crew make it through the gauntlet only to see their hometown destroyed?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Book three (novella) Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Kindle regular price $3.00 USD)*

How did these individuals become an elite team and why are tensions so high now?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Each book builds upon the previous one, so reading them in order is recommended.

Happy reading!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you for your service to me, dear reader. By purchasing my books, you are allowing me to continue writing and providing you with education and/or entertainment.

As it happens, the entire series is on sale - worldwide deep discount - until August 31, 2019.

Even when the books are at their regular prices, anyone who has a Kindle Unlimited account can access these books "for free" anytime.

Below is a brief synopsis of each book in the series.

*Book One: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Kindle regular price $5.00 USD):*

Why is team Wrecking Crew's country disavowing them? Follow their adventures both abroad and at home as they figure out what went wrong.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Book Two: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Kindle regular price $4.00 USD):*

Did the Wrecking Crew make it through the gauntlet only to see their hometown destroyed?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Book three (novella) Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Kindle regular price $3.00 USD)*

How did these individuals become an elite team and why are tensions so high now?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Each book builds upon the previous one, so reading them in order is recommended.

Happy reading!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Kindle Unlimited is a great way for readers to find books.

If you're a subscriber, I hope you'll take a look at our humble series. If you read it, I hope you enjoy the books.

You can start your journey by reading the brief synopses of each book in the series.

*Book One: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Kindle regular price $5.00 USD):*

Why is team Wrecking Crew's country disavowing them? Follow their adventures both abroad and at home as they figure out what went wrong.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Book Two: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Kindle regular price $4.00 USD):*

Did the Wrecking Crew make it through the gauntlet only to see their hometown destroyed?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Book three (novella) Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Kindle regular price $3.00 USD)*

How did these individuals become an elite team and why are tensions so high now?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Each book builds upon the previous one, so reading them in order is recommended.

Happy reading!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

I am no longer participating in the Kindle Unlimited program. Over the next few weeks, I will be putting this series into multiple platforms including libraries.

On that note, ask a librarian for any book that you think would be a benefit to your local library. There are several services that provide eBooks to libraries for a certain cost. Something to consider when you wish to support independent authors.

You can start your journey by reading the brief synopses of each book in the series.

*Book One: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Kindle regular price $5.00 USD):*

Why is team Wrecking Crew's country disavowing them? Follow their adventures both abroad and at home as they figure out what went wrong.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Book Two: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Kindle regular price $4.00 USD):*

Did the Wrecking Crew make it through the gauntlet only to see their hometown destroyed?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Book three (novella) Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Kindle regular price $3.00 USD)*

How did these individuals become an elite team and why are tensions so high now?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Each book builds upon the previous one, so reading them in order is recommended.

Happy reading!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

It's been a busy past few months. With all the competition out there, you probably didn't miss my posts. Then again, you may have never seen my posts before. So for the newcomers, there is a lot going on in these books: love (family and romantic), military action and adventure, and so much more.

You can start your journey by reading the brief synopses of each book in the series.

*Book One: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Kindle regular price $5.00 USD):*

Why is team Wrecking Crew's country disavowing them? Follow their adventures both abroad and at home as they figure out what went wrong.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Book Two: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Kindle regular price $4.00 USD):*

Did the Wrecking Crew make it through the gauntlet only to see their hometown destroyed?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Book three (novella) Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Kindle regular price $3.00 USD)*

How did these individuals become an elite team and why are tensions so high now?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Each book builds upon the previous one, so reading them in order is recommended.

Happy reading!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Looking for a long read that isn't related to the pandemic? Are you into political thrillers that involve the US military and US military veterans? Then your search is over.

Here are brief synopses of each book in the series and where to find them.

*Book One: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Storm Warning) (Kindle regular price $5.00 USD):*

Why is team Wrecking Crew's country disavowing them? Follow their adventures both abroad and at home as they figure out what went wrong.

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Storm-Warning-ebook/dp/B004INHK2G

*Book Two: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew (Wings of Eagles) (Kindle regular price $4.00 USD):*

Did the Wrecking Crew make it through the gauntlet only to see their hometown destroyed?

https://www.amazon.com/Call-Sign-Wrecking-Wings-Eagles-ebook/dp/B00FH94MPS

*Book three (novella) Genesis: Call Sign: Wrecking Crew Slice of Life (Kindle regular price $3.00 USD)*

How did these individuals become an elite team and why are tensions so high now?

https://www.amazon.com/Genesis-Call-Sign-Wrecking-Slice-ebook/dp/B00JOZDW98

Each book builds upon the previous one, so reading them in order is recommended.

Happy reading!


----------

